
Lambdas (in Java 8) Screencast - jjensen90
http://bitpress.io/learning-modern-java/
======
jjensen90
Hey guys, I am the author of this screencast series. BitPress is a company
made up of passionate engineers who also love to teach. We noticed a lot of
Java developers struggle with or are not exposed to Lambdas introduced in Java
8, so we decided to make a concise, entertaining, and reasonably priced
screencast series on Lambdas. There will be a Streams series following up
soon, continuing to cover the awesome new Java 8 features. This has become
even more topical with the support for (some) Java 8 features in Android N. We
also think non-java developers could benefit from seeing how Lambdas are used
conceptually as well. Please let us know if you have any questions or
feedback!

------
fenesiistvan
This is how Java 20 will look like:
[http://turnoff.us/geek/java20-predictions/](http://turnoff.us/geek/java20-predictions/)
:)

